# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Recherche famille d'accueil pour adoption temporaire/définitive chienne OPALE 15 ans

## Bluegreen

Bonjour,


Une amie de ma mère est hospitalisée depuis fin août et n'a aucune chance de rentrer chez elle souffrant d'un handicap qui l'empêche de marcher et de vivre sans assistance. Elle a donné son accord pour une adoption définitive de sa chienne de 15 ans, OPALE.
Cette chienne se retrouve isolée dans la maison de sa maîtresse. Ma mère va la nourrir matin et soir à 25 mn de chez elle à pieds mais ne peut pas la prendre chez elle car elle vit à l'étage dans un appartement sans ascenseur. De plus âgée de 80 ans elle est mal voyante et ne peut pas prendre le risque de descendre les escaliers avec cette chienne et de la promener en laisse.
Elle a été voir le vétérinaire pour le rappel de vaccins faits mais elle apprend qu'elle n'est pas stérilisée.
Pour autant cette chienne est en bonne santé, joyeuse de vivre et dynamique.
Je cherche une personne pour que cette chienne finisse sa vie décemment et pour délivrer ma mère de cette charge qui l'hiver venu la met en danger de tomber sur le chemin à des heures mal éclairées. Elle ne peut plus participer aux sorties des séniors.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ? L'idéal serait une famille sans autres animaux car OPALE vivait seule avec sa maîtresse.
Je ne sais pas insérer d'image depuis une URL mais me tiens à votre disposition pour tout renseignement

----------


## Sydolice

Avez-vous eu des propositions pour Opale ?

----------


## ESPOIR69

elle serait bien avec une personne un peu âgée et présente ?
et cani sénior ? ils font de bons placements j'ai l'impression...

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est tellement triste pour la dame et pour sa chienne...j'espère que vous allez trouver très vite...tenez nous au courant

----------


## Alantka

> c'est tellement triste pour la dame et pour sa chienne...j'espère que vous allez trouver très vite...tenez nous au courant


La personne s'est désinscrite du forum, nous n'aurons malheureusement pas de nouvelles...  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est tellement dommage

----------

